# bathroom vanity replacement



## bella (Jun 18, 2007)

I am replacing a bathroom vanity. it 24"WX22"D and sits with it's back and left corners against a corner wall. the front and right corners are open. I am new to this :yes: and the cabinet does not fit square. I can align it with the left wall or the top wall, but not both. this leaves a gap of about 3/4ths an inch. the sidesplash does not cover it. what can I do? thanks!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I would just align the back wall and forget about the left wall as the back wall is the key to have no gap... after that if you want to fix the gap on the left wall... may be you need to buy some wood material of similar color and do some table sawing at angle then fill in the gap with some sort of attachement method ... I am not a good carpentry person... but just think of it at a simple angle....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bella said:


> I am replacing a bathroom vanity. it 24"WX22"D and sits with it's back and left corners against a corner wall. the front and right corners are open. I am new to this :yes: and the cabinet does not fit square. I can align it with the left wall or the top wall, but not both. this leaves a gap of about 3/4ths an inch. the sidesplash does not cover it. what can I do? thanks!


I am assuming that you are referring to the TOP of the vanity (the counter top material), as this is what really shows up in terms of corners and alignment?
If you are referring to the vanity cabinet itself, please realize that irregularities in wall alignment are generally pretty well hidden by the counter top and the matching ''filler strips'' for the cabinet.


----------



## bella (Jun 18, 2007)

well- both the unit as well as the top are out of alignment as the corner itself appears to be out of alignment.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm a little confused...does your vanity set against two walls or three. If the back left fits okay and the right front is open then I'm thinking it must be three.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bella said:


> well- both the unit as well as the top are out of alignment as the corner itself appears to be out of alignment.


Is the counter top of the vanity already attached to the cabinet base?


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

bella said:


> well- both the unit as well as the top are out of alignment as the corner itself appears to be out of alignment.



Just so we are all talking about the same thing, does it sit against the left wall and the back wall?

If you can answer the following questions it would be a big help:
1. Is this a sink cabinet?
2. If it is, is the sink hooked up?
3. What material is the top?
4. What material is the cabinet?


----------



## revere22 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Neil// Munro products*

use a filler piece 4 either side// or the three sides. Munro products


----------

